# Rfc Belfast HSG



## B E

Hi

I had my first appointment in the rfc Belfast in April and have now been referred for a HSG. I was just wondering if anyone that has been referred for one can help me out. As far as I was concerned I thought I just had to wait on them contacting me to arrange the appointment but I've been told by someone else that I need to contact the clinic and inform them off dates off last period. Is this right or should I just wait for them to contact me?

Thank you for reading

Bx


----------



## barbie1

hi b, my husband and i was at the grove wellbeing centre in belfast today meeting a ivf consulant for the 1st time, we had a chat and got bloods done etc, my husband has low sperm and there talking about icsi would be the best treatment for us, it was all exciting but i know is going to be a long road, just noticed your post there from belfast, wish you all the best on your ttc journey, and i hope we can keep each other updated, do you do how long this will all take, are you through nhs our private?


----------



## B E

Hi barbie
We had our first appointment in Grove at the end of April with Dr Williamson she was so nice. We were the same it was basically a chat some bloods and then an internal scan. She did say my womb was tilted but that it wasn't anything to worry about. Both our Gp's done a lot of the tests thankfully before we were referred so the clinic said it saved abit of time. With all results normal we have been told HSG is next if that doesn't give the results she wants then surgery is our next option. I have my mind filled with alsorts of diagnosis for myself to the point hubby wants to bar me from google lol 
We are nhs so far the wait genuinely hasn't been long but in my mind it is we were referred end of feb and now waiting on second appointment even tho they told me in march I was would be waiting another 12 weeks for first appointment! 
I really hope the wait isn't to long for you! And wish you all the luck in the world! It's so good to speak to someone in the same clinic as so many off them are so different!

B x
Ps sorry for the long read lol


----------



## barbie1

thanks for the reply b. i dont think there to concerned about doing any tests on me at the moment, as they know my husbands sperm is low and dr tang who is our consultant thinks this is the problem, so i hope i get off lightly lol, he has to the royal now on the 21st june to do another sample, then thy said our review appt will be 12 weeks from then, but im hoping it will be sooner, and as for GOOGLE, my god i would be lost without it, but it does take up alot of my time, searching for information lol.  have a friend who had hsg done and she took some pain killers before she got it done, but dont think its anything much to worry about. good luck in your journey and chat soon x barbie


----------



## B E

Hopefully your wait isn't to long then as the guy said on the phone that he had to tell me 12weeks but that its never usually that long. Fingers crossed for you and I wish you all the luck for your journey. Xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi B 

I had two previous HSG's done in Daisy Hill, Newry, once you are referred, you still have to wait on them to contact you, i think they usually write out and then you have to phone them on day 1 of your next period, hope all goes well, it doesnt hurt, just take some painkillers before hand and take it easy for the rest of the day

Good Luck
Joanne


----------

